# Found my Show baby!



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello everyone! I joined this forum just a short while ago but have been lurking for a long time. I have my first malt baby who is from a local breeder, unfortunetly she isn't show quality. So I am letting my oldest daughter show her for Junior Handling. So I have been on the lookout for a baby for ME to show.  I have been chatting with Stacy from Bellarata Maltese and Dian from MiDis Maltese and finally went to go see Dian today. I put a deposit on a 4 month old show baby and hopefully will be able to take her home by May.

Her parents are: Ch Sinphony of Venice Myheartiscallingme and Ch Sandstones Putin On The Ritz

Sorry for the bad pictures, my camera is broken and my iphone didn't take good pictures.

I am so nervous and so excited! I can't wait to get started showing her! I am planning on taking my daughter and my current malt, Noel, to the specialty and have her show in the Junior event. So I hope to meet some of you there!!!

Kelly


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oohhh she's gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yeah!! I'm glad it worked out for you! She's a doll.

here is a picture of her half sister, Caddy (Midis Ritzys Cadillac Style) whose mom is Ch Sandstone's Putin on the Ritz at a dog show this past weekend (Caddy is going to try being a show dog again)









Can't wait to see you guys at the Nationals! Marina would be happy to help your daughter, if she would like. She'll love having someone around her age there!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohhh, what a doll!!! I know you are so excited!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How EXCITING!
Congratulations.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

So what are you going to name this beauty?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful puppy. Good luck with her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats on your baby!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's adorable. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I really appreciate all your support! I haven't figured out what I am going to name her yet. Dian is sticking with Egyptian themed names, and it was her sister that actually bred the puppy, so the name has to start with "Diamondz". Any suggestions?

Here are some pics of her a month ago at 12 weeks:

She has beautiful eyes and black pigment!


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

She's adorable. I'm sure you can't wait to bring her home. Congratulations!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats! What an exciting time for you and your family. :happy: 

Now about the name. I was thinking of something related to the city of Alexandria. It is sometimes called the "Pearl of the Mediterranean" so you could use Diamondz Pearl of the Mediterranean and either call her Alexandria or Pearl or Treasure or something like that. B)


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 9 2010, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883458


> I was thinking of something related to the city of Alexandria. It is sometimes called the "Pearl of the Mediterranean" so you could use *Diamondz Pearl of the Mediterranean and* either call her Alexandria or Pearl or Treasure or something like that. B)[/B]


That's_ very _pretty.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Kelly and Congratulations!!!!!!!

Can't wait to follow you on the show circuit. Your baby is beautiful and great Breeder, I'm sure you will do well.

Marsha, Bob and The Boyz


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 9 2010, 02:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883458


> Congrats! What an exciting time for you and your family. :happy:
> 
> Now about the name. I was thinking of something related to the city of Alexandria. It is sometimes called the "Pearl of the Mediterranean" so you could use Diamondz Pearl of the Mediterranean and either call her Alexandria or Pearl or Treasure or something like that. B)[/B]


oh that is an AWESOME name!! I might just have to use it! Def. At the top of the list!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

how about diamondz Isis (Goddess of motherhood, magic and fertility in ancient Egypt)


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations on finding your baby! :aktion033: 

Alexandria is such a pretty name & you could call her Alexis or Lexi!

I had names picked out for Pearlan before I got her but none of them fit her,
I had the hardest time & it took me 3 weeks to come out with Pearlan, 
which fits her so perfectly! :heart: 

Your baby is so cute! :Sooo cute:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww she is so cute  congratulations


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby!!! She is darling...I can't wait to see more pics of her!

My Preston is a MiDis Maltese also.  Preston comes from CH Sinphony of Venice Andy (sire) and Sinphony of Venice Exhale (dam) (I thiiiink that's her name...I have to reinstall MS Word on my PC and so right now I can't open his pedigree, lol).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome! Your baby is ADORABLE!!! This is Frankie. He is your babies half brother. They have the same daddy, and Stacy's Caddie is his mom! 

[attachment=61661:f.boy.jpg]

BTW Stacy, Caddie looks great!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! She's adorable :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, she is gorgeous and oh soooo fluffy :wub: . .a star is born :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes. I can't believe all the beautiful new Malts we are getting on SM.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (missiek @ Feb 9 2010, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883486


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 9 2010, 02:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883458





> Congrats! What an exciting time for you and your family. :happy:
> 
> Now about the name. I was thinking of something related to the city of Alexandria. It is sometimes called the "Pearl of the Mediterranean" so you could use Diamondz Pearl of the Mediterranean and either call her Alexandria or Pearl or Treasure or something like that. B)[/B]


oh that is an AWESOME name!! I might just have to use it! Def. At the top of the list!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad you liked the suggestion.  It is fun to play with the names, especially when you have a nice theme to work with. Have fun trying them out and seeing what fits.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Congrats! What a pretty girl!

I think my Libby is her half sister.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations. :wub: :wub: She's beautiful. I'm thinking Diamondz in the Ruff. :HistericalSmiley: I love the name Alexandra or Alex for her though.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We are actually going with Carina's suggestion and name her "Diamondz Pearl of the Mediterranean" and are calling her "Terra". Thank you so much for your help!  My future Champion has a regal name 

I am so excited to get her home. She should be coming home next month!

"Diamondz in the Ruff" lol too cute!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats! She's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (missiek @ Feb 27 2010, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890909


> Thanks everyone! We are actually going with Carina's suggestion and name her "Diamondz Pearl of the Mediterranean" and are calling her "Terra". Thank you so much for your help!  My future Champion has a regal name
> 
> I am so excited to get her home. She should be coming home next month!
> 
> "Diamondz in the Ruff" lol too cute!!! [/B]



LOL, VERY COOL! :drinkup: So glad you liked the idea enough to use it. I do think it is beautiful and regal. Congrats again on your lovely girl. I'll look forward to meeting her at the Specialty.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi there
I have a Midis puppy too! I love your new baby!


----------

